# Why won't my camera take pictures..?



## kittenbreath (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a Pocket Instamatic 20 camera and just bought and tried to shoot with kodak gold 110 film that's 400 ISO. I wound the film until a "1" appeared and tried to take a picture but the button won't press down anymore? Whyyy?


----------



## unpopular (Apr 25, 2012)

...... Because the shutter is jammed. Spend another 2.50 plus shipping and get a new one.

Now, why won't my camera take any pictures worth keeping is another and significantly more difficult question to answer.


----------



## kittenbreath (Apr 25, 2012)

how does that happen though. it was working before i put the film in


----------



## compur (Apr 25, 2012)

Are you sure the film has never been used?  Was it in a sealed package?

If you put a film cartridge in there that has already been shot (but never pricessed) the film won't advance any more and the camera won't shoot.


----------



## kittenbreath (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah, the film was in a sealed package.


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 25, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ...... Because the shutter is jammed. Spend another 2.50 plus shipping and get a new one.
> 
> Now, why won't my camera take any pictures worth keeping is another and significantly more difficult question to answer.



...... Because the user is jammed. Spend another $250-$5,000 (They usually ship themselves) and get a new one.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## kittenbreath (Apr 25, 2012)

...


----------



## compur (Apr 25, 2012)

Make sure the lens cover is completely open.  If it's closed the shutter won't fire.


----------



## unpopular (Apr 25, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > ...... Because the shutter is jammed. Spend another 2.50 plus shipping and get a new one.Now, why won't my camera take any pictures worth keeping is another and significantly more difficult question to answer.
> ...


A new me?! for as little as $250?! Awesome

.I don't know why they jam up, if that is the case, they just do. I have had several older cameras that have - much "better" cameras than yours, even. Maybe try another cartridge, maybe it is defective. I suppose if the film is old, the emulsion might have glued itself together?


----------



## kittenbreath (Apr 25, 2012)

compur said:


> Make sure the lens cover is completely open.  If it's closed the shutter won't fire.


it's completely open. everyone that is being rude can stop?


----------



## unpopular (Apr 25, 2012)

i was not trying to be rude. just from my experience, these sorts of things are pretty impossible to fix, and is hardly worth fixing even if they are. Provided teh obvious isn't the solution, failure to actuate is a good sign the camera is broken.


----------



## Crollo (Apr 25, 2012)

kittenbreath said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure the lens cover is completely open.  If it's closed the shutter won't fire.
> ...



lol


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 25, 2012)

You are going to have to remove the film cartridge (and expose a couple of frames) to check the shutter.
There should be a small metal lever along the film plane.
The shutter is mechanical and gets set by the film moving across, catching the lever, and moving it to set the shutter.
You should be able to move it by hand, unless it is already set ... I think it might be recessed, until the shutter button is pressed.


----------

